# Operation: own TWO snakes until I move out without my mum finding out (1)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey all, as you can guess by the new title I've gone and done the stupidest thing that a person who's hiding a snake from their mum can do: I got another snake...

"Oh Stavros you stupid ****er" I hear you cry, and you would be correct to shout this...

However, here be the story of how i got Eleni. One day the GF (now EX-GF, and if anyone is so impressed with this blog that they want to sleep with me: feel free) wasn't seeing the Stavros cos she had some dumb party or something to go to, and the Stavros was bored. The Stavros also had an empty house that day. Stavros's friend DiegoTheDestroyer had been talking to Stavros for some time about getting another snake and how Stavros was a bit of a girl with his little Pueblan Milk Snake. Diego suggested a Royal Python. Conveniently: Diego had a Royal Python that he needed to get rid of...
The Stavros took his sexy new snake into his care and modified his snake-hiding-cupboard (read: kicked the back out of it to make room for a 50l RUB) and Eleni was as snug as a bug in a rug 

Its been about 6 weeks since i got eleni and I love her to pieces  She's my baby now, she likes to just snuggle up on my stomach and chill while i watch TV or some shit. The only bloody thing with her is her poo! ITS BIGGER THAN MINE! Honestly! Who could have thought that a thing that small could poo so big!

Anyway, I have uni 2moro and am going to have a hangover, so thats all for 2nite, leave comments and I'll get another blog posted soon.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

this is so funny lol


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

ahh i love this ^_^


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

so glad your back to blogging! Keep it up mate lol


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, will keep y'all posted (and while we're here: if any of you are particularly attractive females feel free to PM me with ur msn)


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

haha! loved the blog! (first one i've read!) really funny! keep it up!

Anna.


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

lol.....
good luck with that!


----------



## Snake-Assault (Aug 17, 2009)

haha nice, I'm thinking of doing the same thing with our landlord for our flat. she said she didn't mind the one snake but I wonder if she would mind about 20....


----------

